# Night blindness in dogs?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

My 11 year old lab x has seemingly excellent eyesight in daytime, but just realized near nil at night. She won't go up the stairs without the light on. The other dog is great in comparison.

Is this simply old age or something worth having looked at? Thanks.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

There is a good chance the dog has a form of Progressive Retinal Atrophy. Labs are prone to it and its the most common cause of night blindness in dogs. It can be tested for but there is no cure.


----------



## Nyx (May 13, 2006)

Are the pupils a cloudy blue? It could be cataracts, although some old dogs have bluish pupils without cataracts, there's no way to tell unless a vet looks at the eyes.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Night blindness is the first symptom of PRA.

Most vets aren't qualified to give an opinion on eyes. You need to go to a canine ophthalmologist in order to get an accurate diagnosis. A regular vet won't have the specialized and expensive equipment necessary to diagnose eye problems.

Even in BC, there is probably an ophthalmologist at any dog show in your area. They give a special low rate at the dog shows and do the dogs in bulk. That's something to look into if you want the dog's eye checked and can't afford an office call.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

This happened to my Briard X at about the age of 12. I found that there is a genetic disorder that might have caused it called Stationary night blindness. Howeverm this article says it is only in Briards (and he is only 1/2 so maybe this is not the cause for him either). And so it might not be for your Lab X? http://www.terrificpets.com/articles/102150565.asp

My dog is now almost 15 and his sight has not gotten worse during the day. But at night I have to have the light on for him to go up stairs too. Funny thing isn't it, the first time they refuse at that age? I knew something was wrong since he never refused to do anything. Light on and no problem.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Fireweed, I too think that it's probably PRA but take her to the vet and have it diagnosed. As stated, there is no cure for it but at least you will know what you and your dog are up against, and what you can do to make her life easier.

Oregan, a common or garden small animal vet can diagnose PRA without all the fancy gear and since there is nothing to be done for it, it's pointless spending big money when it's not necessary. If the vet feels that it is something else, that is the time to look further afield. I have a Heading dog diagnosed with it 2 years ago. Heading dogs have a lot of BC in their makeup and BC's are prone to this disease. He was only 6 at that time and my vet reckoned that he had started to contract it as a pup. It went a long way to explain why he stopped working sheep and did what appeared to be dumb things. He is now 8 and almost completely blind but can still see shadow i.e. the difference between light and dark. He is completely blind in the dark. I still take him with me around the farm and as long as fencelines, the drive, bridge, gates, drains, cowshed, cattle yards, the house, his kennel etc. stay where he knows they should be, he gets around very well although not with as much confidence as a sighted dog. He can still jump on to the back of the ute or Mule if I stand at the back and to one side and call him. He will still run beside the Mule obviously using his hearing to gauge where he is in relation to it. I've taught him Left and Right if I'm turning off the beaten track so he knows and I don't run him over.

Fireweed, be prepared to become your dogs eyes and if she is still a learner, start teaching her new commands such as I have done with mine. I guess it's the guide dog thing in reverse.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you, I will ask about the PRA. At 11 she is much too old to retrain.
I'm surprised such a serious illness would arrive so late in life- I suppose it would be a hard thing to breed out at that age!


----------

